# Honey candy (peanut brittle)



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi all!
My wife has been trying to make candy out of honey...peanut brittle, rock candy, etc.

I don't know if corn syrup and honey are similar, but we've been trying recipes and substituting honey for corn syrup.

One problem that she has had is that when using honey it seems that it needs to be heated hotter than it would if using corn syrup. This leads to the mixture being scorched, and it seems that the "hard crack" stage is a higher temperature than otherwise.

Has anybody else tried making candy with honey, and are there any insights or tips that might help?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I don't know if corn syrup and honey are similar

Yes they are.

> but we've been trying recipes and substituting honey for corn syrup.

That's what I do.

>One problem that she has had is that when using honey it seems that it needs to be heated hotter than it would if using corn syrup.

I haven't noticed this, but then when I was last doing any to "hard crack" I was too poor for a thermometer and only did the "ball" tests, dripping it into cold water.

>This leads to the mixture being scorched, and it seems that the "hard crack" stage is a higher temperature than otherwise.

In my experience honey seems to scorch easier than Corn Syrup, not sure why. You have to stir a lot and test it often. But I've done "hard crack" with honey to make pulled taffy before. I also have done "soft crack" for popcorn balls etc.

>Has anybody else tried making candy with honey, and are there any insights or tips that might help?

I just followed the recipes and used the honey instead of corn syrup or molasses. I like to use the cappings melting because it's already been heated and lost some of it's fresh taste. I was thinking of making some this Christmas if I get time.

I always seem to end up burning peanut brittle even with other sugar sources. A little burned doesn't taste too bad. Really burned, of course is terrible. If there's a secret to peanut brittle, I don't know what it is. I always suspected I just needed to keep better track of the temperature.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, the scorching can be a problem. The other problem that she has is that even when getting it up to the required temperature it doesn't set up as hard as it should. We did double check the thermometer and it seems to be correct. I'll have to also check to make sure she is keeping the thermometer off of the bottom of the pan.

thanks, rick


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The nicest thing I every had for making hard candy is a marble topped table.







Great to pour peanut brittle on or work a pile of taffy until you can handle it.


----------

